# "You're Not a Furry Are You?"



## eevachu (Oct 15, 2008)

Dunno if there's a thread similar to this, but I had an interesting thing happen to me at school the other day:

I was in art council laying out the basic plans to build a giant water bottle made of recycled water bottles (because my school is just awesome like that), and one of my friend's friends and got talking about the internet.  Some jokes about spinning leeks and weeabos later, my teacher interupts our merry water bottle making to inform us that she drew a giant picture frame a very blank centre and she's going to hang it up in the cafetria so the whole school can write all over it.  Then she gave us some markers and told us to graffiti the hell out of, so when we put it up, people would be able to figure out what it was for.

Now since the many memes of the internet were currently raping our minds, we did what any geek would do: we rick rolled it. 

After I had run out of bad internet jokes, I started doodling my fursona. My friend's friend saw it and laughed, "What is that thing? You're not a furry are you?"

I replied quite blankly, "Uh...  Yeah I am."

Awkward silence proceeded, only to be broken by my other friend with an, "_Awkward..._"

*For the tl;dr inclined*, basically: Ever had an incident where someone's said something to the tune of: "You're not a furry are you?" And if not, how do you think you'd react if someone did?


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Oct 15, 2008)

yes my girl freind had her own pc when she moved in with me we knew each other for a while


----------



## Seas (Oct 15, 2008)

Your friends probably just visit #chans too much and/or don't know much about furry anyway.

I think you could explain them what it is to counter the demonizing 'propaganda' that is going around those places...


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

I actually was doodling a fox smoking a cig and some guy grinned and said "Ya know my sister's into that furry stuff". I felt so <3 at that moment.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 15, 2008)

My really close friend asked me if I was a furry because we both played exclusively with Fox McCloud on Super Smash Bros. Melee and I kind of denied that I knew what they were (mainly because I didn't understand and know too much about furries at the time and was afraid he would either make fun of me or tell the rest of my friends) but that was some years ago.


----------



## eevachu (Oct 15, 2008)

Seastalker said:


> Your friends probably just visit #chans too much and/or don't know much about furry anyway.
> 
> I think you could explain them what it is to counter the demonizing 'propaganda' that is going around those places...



I didn't bother explaining it, I make it a point not to explain the things I like unless directly asked.  It falls on deaf ears if you try, and I'm really not into defending why I like my hobbies. *Shrugs*  

"Demonizing propaganda"?   I think that's stretching it a bit.


----------



## Sernion (Oct 15, 2008)

I would answer "yes".
I know there will be some consequences but I don't really feel like lying to evade that consequences.
I guess I'm one of that "Be furry be proud" people.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 15, 2008)

Somebody asked me completely out of the blue once if I was into this stuff,  naturally I lied and said I wasn't, it doesn't mean enough to me to be worth  admitting to.


----------



## Uro (Oct 15, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Awkward silence proceeded, only to be broken by my other friend with an, "_Awkward..._"



Only a true friend would do that, haha.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 15, 2008)

No, mostly just 'wat da fuk is furry????????///////'. And, I've turned 2 of my friends into furries, so they must not think bad of it.

IT IS THE PLAGUE, I TELL YOU. IT WILL ENGULF US ALL AND SEND ALL OF US INTO THE PITS OF HELL FROM WHERE WE CAME. CAN I GET AN AMEN, BROTHER?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 15, 2008)

that's fucking retarded. assholes! 

yea, I had a lot of similar moment with my friends, actually. The most common reaction was, "so you know thats  SEXUAL FETISH right?" and my reply would be, "yea, some of it is, but that's not why I'm a furry." followed by their comeback, "NO. It IS ALL ABOUT SEX. IT'S A SEXUAL FETISH."

but eventually it rolled over, and I always end up cracking furry jokes and nobody gives a damn. 

Some random college kids did yell at me once, "YIFF IN HELL" when I was outside with my friends, because I had my raccoon tail on. anyway I just yelled back, "HAVE SEX IN HEAVEN" and then we all chased after them and they rode away on their dumb little bmx bikes. 

so yea. that's my story. I'm also friends with three /btards, but they don't care that I'm a furry.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 15, 2008)

I doodle all of my free at school.  Once I was doodling Tanner and Flower (my alien hominid character) holding hands with my little sister's 'sona attempting to kill a moose in the back ground (don't ask why).  Some kids that already mess with me said "Yiff in hell, furfag." (They intented it to sting more because I'm a bit of a 'fag' and satanist)

I winked and gave them the thumbs up saying, "of coarse, you don't have to tell me twice"

They then became weirded out when I asked to yiff them.  That was a very fun day. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

What is the appropriate response to "yiff in hell" that will make you sound fucking awesome?


----------



## Mirka (Oct 15, 2008)

I had that the other day. I showed a friend of mine a tattoo I'm getting done; three tigers. The only thing furry related is that I got a furry artist to commission it. I asked him to guess it's meaning and he said "I hope you're not a furry" lol. I danced around the question and that was that.


----------



## Chanticleer (Oct 15, 2008)

I've had an experience like this, I can't go into details though.


----------



## eevachu (Oct 15, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> What is the appropriate response to "yiff in hell" that will make you sound fucking awesome?



Things like:

"Oh I plan to."

"Is that an offer?"

"You too!"

"Why wait?"

"Certainly, and I'll make sure you're the first _bitch_ in line for it."

And "SUCK MY HAIRBALLS."

...Come to mind for me personally. :>


----------



## mmmke (Oct 15, 2008)

When i was in my drawing class drawing a cartoon furry doing a kickfipl on a board =p, our teacher took our books and passed em out , i was like 0.o NO!! but mine endeed up with this anime girl who i suspected of being a furry, and she went through it and when i got it back she had written "Fur ?" on one of the furry drawings at the top, but i never came clean, + i moved before i could talk to her T.T


----------



## Key Key (Oct 15, 2008)

Well I told my friend kinda, and he scream FURRY at the mall and everyone looked he  then  played stupid like he didn't know when I found out later he is a furry as well


----------



## pheonix (Oct 15, 2008)

I've never had that happen to me but if it did it would go something like this: 

Your not a furry are you? yeah you got a problem with that? cause if you say something stupid I'll sock you in the mouth!

Yeah I don't like people shitting all over what I like so...


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Oct 15, 2008)

Ahahaha this reminds of something funny I did.

Once I was drawing a regular furry.
And yup you guessed it a friend comes up next to me and says: 
"You're not a furry are you?"
And I replied:
"NOPE. This is a furry, *THAT'S ABOUT TO GET CRUSHED BY THE MEGA ROBOT OF DOOM!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"*

And so we then spent that art lesson together drawing furries getting destroyed in all sorts of hilarious ways.

The End.

ps- that work got graded. A+ FTW!


----------



## Nylak (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd laugh and deliberately not respond.  If pressed into an answer, I'd say "hell no."  I'm well lodged in my closet.  It's comfy in here.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Things like:
> 
> "Oh I plan to."
> 
> ...


I'll be using "you too", "is that an offer" and "why wait" to my advantage.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 15, 2008)

I've not yet had that happen to me.

If it did, I would probably just say "and?", while waiting for them to make the next response. If they don't say anything further I'd get back to what ever it is I was doing.


----------



## Takun (Oct 15, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> What is the appropriate response to "yiff in hell" that will make you sound fucking awesome?




The correct answer is, "Sorry, I am a human being.  What I do in the bedroom is called sex and I get plenty more of it than you.  I can tell you are jealous of that; don't fear because someday I'm sure your testicles will drop and when they do perhaps you will finally be able to get laid.  Now please, have a wonderful day."



Also, my friend jokes about furries with me though I haven't told her I am one.  Mainly because it's rarely brought up and laughing at the bad side of the fandom is fun....though maybe I'll tell my cousin on the off chance that he'll draw something for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

I dunno if I can remember that, Takumi.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 15, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> What is the appropriate response to "yiff in hell" that will make you sound fucking awesome?



The only proper response to being told to yiff in hell is to shove you cock into the person's ass and then sodomize them until they weep fucking blood  . Sadly  seeing as furries are far to obese to sodomize anything people are just going to  keep saying it forever.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

....Problem, I need to grow a dick


----------



## Sernion (Oct 16, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> ....Problem, I need to grow a dick



substitute that with a fist?
Wait.. That's awful..


----------



## Shomti (Oct 16, 2008)

Hm... I don't think anybody's said something along those lines specifically (I beat them to the punch of exposing the unusual things about me, so they have no pleasure in pointing it out to anyone since I don't deny it.), but if someone I didn't know walked up to me and said "You're not a furry, are you?" I would probably say something like this. "Last I checked, I resembled a human so much that question's irrelevant. But if you mean I would LIKE to be a furry, then yes. I mean, it'd be better than this, don't you think?" After which I would delve deep into my many facts as to why being furry would be far better than being human, following which if they should not be scared off and indeed proclaim it is a sexual fetish, I shall respond that it is not necessarily so and I know several furries that abhor the sexual aspects. I just so happen not to. And finally, if someone shouts "Yiff in Hell!" at me... well, there are so many ways to respond to that.

"By the time I die, assuming there is a Hell to go to, I think that yiff shall be nothing special and I shall finally start pursuing that social life I never got around to having."

"I will, but don't expect me to wait for you to show up there first."

"Hell's all well and good, but I can't wait that long."

"Hm? Oh, you can be sure I will. I'll probably yiff my way to the top and be way higher in Hell's government than you will be. I'll control your torture! Might wanna be nicer to me, huh?"

"See you there. You ought to make reservations now, though, I bet I'll be pretty damn busy."


And other such witty comments.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm 99% certain a friend of mine is a fur (as he's into dragons even more than I am!)  If anyone's going to bring up the subject, it'll be him.  And I already know what my response will be: "what if I were?"

Doesn't confirm, doesn't deny... but starts the ball rolling.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 16, 2008)

Telnac said:


> I'm 99% certain a friend of mine is a fur (as he's into dragons even more than I am!) If anyone's going to bring up the subject, it'll be him. And I already know what my response will be: "what if I were?"
> 
> Doesn't confirm, doesn't deny... but starts the ball rolling.


 
You know that kind of sound likes one of my close high school friends, he was obsessed with dragons, he would wear a dragon shirt each day and had plenty of books about them. He was like that until he was a junior (I think thats when he found out what a furry was and stop wearing the shirts and what not and every once in a while would start furry bashing and what not) but I wonder if deep down that he knows he is one. I can't just bring up the conversation because he said that furries are stupid, all they do is draw animals all day pretend to be them but I guess its best to leave him be.


----------



## virus (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember drawing pretty explicit stuff in school that was furry and no one ever questioned me, they just stared. I've never really looked at furry the same as most people do. Most people actually complimented me with something like "dude that's pretty good you should become a professional artist"

Those days are behind me now though I pretty much quit drawing in general.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 16, 2008)

virus said:


> I remember drawing pretty explicit stuff in school that was furry and no one ever questioned me, they just stared. I've never really looked at furry the same as most people do. Most people actually complimented me with something like "dude that's pretty good you should become a professional artist"
> 
> Those days are behind me now though I pretty much quit drawing in general.


Why?  (If you don't mind me asking.)


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, I had this happen to me too. But I meh in the face of awkward silences.
I was showing off my latest doodlings to a friend, who eventually made the profound realisation
"Oh, god, You're a furry!"

"Uh huh", I said. "Deal with it" (and I continued to show my artses)

My other mate said 'Yup, you're a furry!' one day, completely randomly.
'And I'm not using that as a derogatory term' he quickly said.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't exactly had "You're not a furry, are you?", but I have had situations where to give a friend the full story of something, I tell them. Kinda like.

Me: Oh yeah, so I'm meeting this dude from FA at white water.
Friend: FA?
Me: Fur Affinity. I'm a furry.
Friend: Oh cool, didn't know that.

If you're just calm in telling someone in a casual way, they don't care. I got a very neutral reaction from that person.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 16, 2008)

Yup, happened to me once. My perception of time is terrible now, but I'm fairly sure it was first half of grade 12.
An ex-friend of mine (I say ex-friend because we drifted apart gradually, nothing bad) saw my fennec desktop as I was starting as I was starting up my laptop for class. He called me away from my laptop briefly to ask me what my desktop was of, so I told him, but I probably explained it in too much detail XD. Afterwards, he asked almost exactly "um, you're not a furry, are you?". He caught me off guard, so I shamefully danced around the question, answering somethink like "Well, I like fennecs!". He ended up replying "You just gave me my answer".
At the time, I was under the impression he'd assumed 'yes', but the topic's never come up again and he still hasn't done anything that makes me believe he even remembers asking.


----------



## Inices (Oct 16, 2008)

Hasn't happened to me, but reading this thread makes me want to actually show my furry drawings to other people. Right now I hide them for fear of people going, "oh shit you're a furry, gtfo". But who knows? More likely then not, they wouldn't know what a furry is, and if they do, since I only show my drawings to people who are mildly intelligent, they wouldn't care too much. 

Though they are channers. Hm. Risky business. >:3c


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 16, 2008)

Furry is not cool
Furry is Evil

That is why I call myself an Anthropomorphic Animal Enthusiast.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 16, 2008)

Inices said:


> Though they are channers. Hm. Risky business. >:3c



lol, does complicate things...most of my friends are too. Thought I was in for trouble when they scanned over Furcadia in my files (played it once from curiosity and got bored XD), but no reaction ^_^


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 16, 2008)

Where I am, the only thing people use the internet for is YouTube.



Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> Ahahaha this reminds of something funny I did.
> 
> Once I was drawing a regular furry.
> And yup you guessed it a friend comes up next to me and says:
> ...


One of the best examples of dodging the bullet thar.



Nylak said:


> I'd laugh and deliberately not respond.  If pressed into an answer, I'd say "hell no."  I'm well lodged in my closet.  It's comfy in here.


Play dumb or ignorant. Outright denying it makes you more suss, but playing ignorant works if you play the right cards.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 16, 2008)

Yup, a lecturer the other day (I'm doing a portion of my degree work on furry culture), so I stalled, went erm a lot and then said "I refuse to answer this question" Which is enough ammo for anyone. I'm never having a tutorial with her ever again.


----------



## zytik (Oct 16, 2008)

I get "you're a furry too?!" a lot because theres a lot of furries in my circle of friends and not everyone knows I am one.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 16, 2008)

Lucky ={


----------



## Kingman (Oct 16, 2008)

It basically went "Ew...your a furry?"

Me: "Well yeah."
Other person: "You got a suit you yiff in?"
Me: "Nope not that kind of furry."
OP: "Still Ew..."

I still get teased about it but no one I know really cares.


----------



## Wovstah (Oct 16, 2008)

I say yes and get the awkward silence... then usually a 'cool' :3


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 16, 2008)

i used to get bullied at school because of it, i wasnt aware of what i was at the time..i was called cat girl by others. This wasnt something i could shrug off though, because it was more than name calling..ive been beaten up and spat on and had pranks played on me.
even if i stopped drawing, or reffering to this character it was branded to me.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 16, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Furry is not cool
> Furry is Evil
> 
> That is why I call myself an *Anthropomorphic Animal Enthusiast*.



Yes, just tell anybody who asks that you're a member of the A.A.E. Club...


----------



## eevachu (Oct 16, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Furry is not cool
> Furry is Evil
> 
> That is why I call myself an Anthropomorphic Animal Enthusiast.



Yeah and I call myself a "Pop-Japonist", but to the world I'm still just an anime drawing otaku with a pompous name ending in "ist".


----------



## lawsuite (Oct 16, 2008)

Story time!
Well, funny thing is that i don't really draw furries in public unless I'm asking for sketch ideas and a friend tells me to draw an anthro. Yet somebody at school, oddly enough, asked me if I was a furry when he saw me drawing a minotaur.
I told him the truth, I don't see myself as a furry because I don't view it as a lifestyle, but I may easily fit his definition because I like anthro art. It seemed like he wanted to be my friend and I did a lot of art requests for him until he started asking for porn.
D:
And that is why furries have a bad reputation

Also:


Shenzi said:


> ....Problem, I need to grow a dick



Pfft. If you were a _real_ hyaena, sodomy would be a cakewalk.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 16, 2008)

It hasn't happened to me yet....and I'd be surprised if it ever did.  In my clique, I'm known as a bit of a Renascence man (fancy term for "eccentric").  I have a wide and varied range of hobbies, so most will take my being in the fandom in stride.  I'm old enough (not nearly wise enough, sadly) and comfortable enough with myself that any negative reaction they might have will just roll off like water off a duck's back.

If someone suddenly announced that they were furry to me?  I'd probably just compare notes, favourite authors and sites.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Oct 17, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> One of the best examples of dodging the bullet thar.


Take note mah boi and learn from the insane.

On a serious note:
I'm not a furry myself, pretty anti actually.

Unless being a pelvic thrusting, big ard metal Strogg counts.


----------



## runner (Oct 17, 2008)

i'v  had some stuff like that happen to me, but they didnt add 2+2 = furry.
... i had a picture of my fursona in grey knight power armor hanging out of my book for about 5 min before someone yelled " HEY LOOK AT HIS BOOK". I almost pushed my binder of the table in a panic to get to my book.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Oct 17, 2008)

runner said:


> i'v  had some stuff like that happen to me, but they didnt add 2+2 = furry.
> ... i had a picture of my *fursona in grey knight power armor* hanging out of my book for about 5 min before someone yelled " HEY LOOK AT HIS BOOK". I almost pushed my binder of the table in a panic to get to my book.



MAH SPESS MAHREEN DOES NOT APPROVE.

AGRNY FAICE >:C

*Edit:*
The ANGRY MARINES ARE EVEN MORE ANGRY!


----------



## runner (Oct 17, 2008)

I CLAME YOUR CHAPTER AS EXCOMMUNICATE TRAITORIS. your chapter will be purged


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Oct 18, 2008)

ANGRY MARINES ARE THE EMPERORS ANGRIEST.

YOUR ACCUSATION IS VOID AND MOOT.

*Edit:*

THEY ARE ANGRY. ALWAYS.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> Take note mah boi and learn from the insane.
> 
> On a serious note:
> I'm not a furry myself, pretty anti actually.
> ...



I generally am too. If anyone asks me about Furries and shit I normally respond with negative comments about the whole mess of it.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 18, 2008)

I've never been asked, but I have a habit of talking about what I like without shame. All my friends know. One said his sister was into it as well and I had to explain what it was to another but I've never gotten a negative reaction.


----------



## Golse (Oct 18, 2008)

Closest I got to that was when I went to LA with two friends to visit a third, a UCLA studentâ€”the rest of us were on break but he still had classes, and it turned out he was a lot busier than he'd thought he'd be, so other two friends and I were bumming around LA most of the time.

When I found out about Califur, I thought I'd go for a day, since there were plenty of things around LA the other two wanted to do that held no interest for me.  So I 'fessed up to furriness rather than trying to be sneaky or avoid questions.  Their reaction was pretty much blank stares, then "Oh.  Okay."

_Incidentally,_ they started avoiding me after we came home from LA and I haven't heard from them in months. D: UCLA guy's still good, though.
(I didn't even end up going to Califur.)


----------



## Autumnal (Oct 18, 2008)

...I didn't know people in real life used the internet/knew what furry is.
one person at my school knows what they are... and she knows from CSI. I'm in a tiny school though, so...


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a friend ask me that question a while ago, I wasn't a fur then, but I was just discovering the fandom, so I honestly said "no".  Now, if someone asked me now, I'd openly speak the truth.


----------



## Chex (Oct 19, 2008)

A few of my online friends know I'm a fur. Several of them also know me IRL, so it's never really been awkward. At least, not so far as I can tell.

I did have a question like this come up from one of them, though. I was talking about something, and mentioned that I was planning something, and she asked, "what, is it about furries?" and I just sorta looked at her and asked "and if it was?" and she just laughed, replying "ah, I was just wondering." I told her I'd tell her later, but I guess we both forgot. ^^;


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 19, 2008)

seriously, hardly anyone i know has ever heard the term 'furry.'

i think i've heard the term 'furry' [meaning a member of the furry fandom] twice not on the internet. but both were from the same person, and i don't know that anyone else knew what he was talking about.

once, i read something on the internet [i don't remember where... it was someone's blog, i think... i don't even remember why i had gone to this page... this was like three years ago] about furries and anthropomorphic art, and i was like, oh, that's interesting and i let it go.

then about a month after that, just out of silliness i had drawn a picture of a lion but with my face. a friend named josh really liked it and wanted to show it to another friend [ted], but introduced it as "a drawing of him as a lion" and ted was like, "oh, you're not a furry, are you?"

at this point, i didn't really identify as a furry, so i was about to say, "no, i'm not" but before i got a chance to, josh was like, "i don't know, just look at it," and showed him.

actually, it was that conversation that made me think, "maybe i am a furry... hmmm... i'll look into it a little and see what i find."

so by trying to show his dislike of the fandom, he inadvertedly helped push me into it.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 19, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> ANGRY MARINES ARE THE EMPERORS ANGRIEST.
> 
> YOUR ACCUSATION IS VOID AND MOOT.
> 
> ...



Ah yes, the Fur-Hating 40k Nerd...infinitely more likable than their retarded brethren, the Fur-Hating Otaku...


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 19, 2008)

It hasn't happened to me yet but with how much furry art I draw during my free time at school its only a matter of time. And when they ask I've decided that I will just say "Yes, I'm a furry. Why do you ask?". I know damn well I'm gonna be told to yiff in hell n crap by the end of the year but I dun care~


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is how I became more open about my furriness. I was sitting in hte hall outside my classroom waiting to get in and two of my other friends were talking about us being gay and such bashing; I butted in that all furries weren't that bad. He then turned and asked me how I knew this.  I tired to think of a way to cover myself since he was an anti-fur and i didnt want to lose him as a friend, but I just told the truth and he made a few jokes and then stopped talking about furs altogether. I guess that it was a shock to find out that one of your best friends is something that you hate.  That or I changed his image of what a furry is.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

had it happen. A LOT.

In my provence (Newfoundland) there is about 30 furries, 25 I can count off my head are in my City alone and it's starting to become more popular, with my collar and general attitude I get asked it a lot actually...

While living in Alberta I was asked it a few times as well as well a few other towns I've lived in Newfoundland. Generally there nice about it if they ask, usually only anime girls knew about it and they were my friends. 

On the other side I had a few fights due to me being found out I'm Bi and when people found out I was a furry in a few schools they were more hostile, thankfully the non-dicks were all on my side and I know how to defend myself so I only got into a serious fight once with some drunk dick and it ended with him in the sand at a beach party and me leaving to go home. Usually though they will take any opportunity to call me a 'furfag' but since I've lived in this town I have only had that happen twice and this is a large place. =P

I've got a lot of peoples liking from me being furry more so than hating.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 19, 2008)

I had something like this happen to me, well it happened to a friend but its what lead me down the road into this place.

Anywho, I was on some chat ignoring some of the members who were posting sex pics. And out of the blue a friend of mine was asked by this guy to look for animal-human stuff for him, now this guy isn't a friend but he is ranked to high to ban there. And so my friend starts showing him animal-human stuff and I continue to ignore them, I checked up to see that my friend began to post furry or anthro pics for said guy. He got all pissed and I think his words were "WTF?! Get that gay furry junk out of here!" she got fairly angry at him because she is a very open furry. She said she wouldn't fight him about it and then the swine began to cuss her out while demanding animal-human stuff in the same breath. Normally just just ignore bigots like that, but a hypocrite? I used logic, saying something like "How can you demand human-animal sex and then say furry stuff is bad?! If you like animals like that then furrys should at least be half okay to you since their half animal!" he shut up for a long time after that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 20, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> had it happen. A LOT.
> 
> In my provence (Newfoundland) there is about 30 furries, 25 I can count off my head are in my City alone and it's starting to become more popular, with my collar and general attitude I get asked it a lot actually...
> 
> ...


 
I say your quite the lucky one, pretty much all the people that know what furry is around where I live hate them and if I said I was one I'd get jumped. I was so fucking depressed back then because my gut told me that I was one but I couldn't accept that and it made it especially worse because I could see my little brother was pretty much one too. I feel alot better now since I've joined not to long ago and I guess if someone asked me if I was a furry I'd just tell them, "well what if I am one, whatcha gonna do about it?" and if they even try to catch an attitude with me I'm going to beat the shit out of them and that should straighten them up. Over here if you don't defend yourself then your going to get beat up so I'll just have to beat up a few anti furs so they won't say shit to me or at least not in my face


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2008)

Well here it kinda seems like that with a lot of people but in actuality there really nice and open here, we are the highest sexual population in Canada...no joke...so there open about almost anything, though you get the moronic asshats every once and a while but if they try something usually there going to have to beat off 16 others.

I guess the biggest thing here with that is in school, like up to high school. Anything below like grade 12 is bad here. People are to afraid to pick up for themselves let alone each other and immaturity runs wild. 

When I was in grade 12 and someone was picking on a kid or a bunch of kids picking on some kid over in the school joined to us (like grade 6-9) I would stand behind them and be like, "what are you doing to my friend?" usually they all stare blankly until I ask the kid if he needs help with these bullies and the ass's all run off. The kid's day gets a million times better and those kids will think twice next time picking on him, if anything I might of saved that kids life for all I know he was on the breaking point and now he wont be, not once did I ever see him in trouble or when I asked did he say they even talked to him anymore. I did this about 10 times for different kids on lunch breaks alone on my way walking back from a restaurant.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 20, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> When I was in grade 12 and someone was picking on a kid or a bunch of kids picking on some kid over in the school joined to us (like grade 6-9) I would stand behind them and be like, "what are you doing to my friend?" usually they all stare blankly until I ask the kid if he needs help with these bullies and the ass's all run off. The kid's day gets a million times better and those kids will think twice next time picking on him, if anything I might of saved that kids life for all I know he was on the breaking point and now he wont be, not once did I ever see him in trouble or when I asked did he say they even talked to him anymore. I did this about 10 times for different kids on lunch breaks alone on my way walking back from a restaurant.



I've done that. Really though, I don't get it... Nevermind, I understand the lack of logic just fine. I just don't understand how bigots have managed to thrive... Bleah. I hated school...


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 20, 2008)

Its good to defend people younger then you/or weaker..
Though i only defend people in my gang and friend of them.


----------



## Fu (Oct 20, 2008)

I indulge in light furfaggotry and enjoy the art. People know this.

People don't seem to care, even the people I spout memes with.

At least, not in front of me.


----------



## Yevon (Oct 20, 2008)

Well some of my friends that I hang out with are Furries.  The non-furry ones really dont seem to mind so i was surprised when I came out as being a furry to them that one of em looked at me with the most extreame face of horror I have ever seen, lol.  Now she talks tome just like she used to.  I think that if I had ears made up (which is on my to do list of like 800 pages...) I would get more questions.  I also dont show my antro art to other art majors because ive got plenty of regular art to to, lol (art midterms suck...)

Quick question, why do 4chaners really hate furries other than the fact that were different from them and people dont like things that are different?

-yevon the back from fall break-


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 20, 2008)

Yevon said:


> Well some of my friends that I hang out with are Furries.  The non-furry ones really dont seem to mind so i was surprised when I came out as being a furry to them that one of em looked at me with the most extreame face of horror I have ever seen, lol.  Now she talks tome just like she used to.  I think that if I had ears made up (which is on my to do list of like 800 pages...) I would get more questions.  I also dont show my antro art to other art majors because ive got plenty of regular art to to, lol (art midterms suck...)
> 
> Quick question, why do 4chaners really hate furries other than the fact that were different from them and people dont like things that are different?
> 
> -yevon the back from fall break-


you can blame somethingawful for that actually. And because /b/tards as a whole have the biggest concentration of stupid on the internet, whose main purpose on the web seems to be to proffessional trolls, even though over 90% of them never seem to have even passed 5th grade english.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 20, 2008)

Yevon said:


> Well some of my friends that I hang out with are Furries. The non-furry ones really dont seem to mind so i was surprised when I came out as being a furry to them that one of em looked at me with the most extreame face of horror I have ever seen, lol. Now she talks tome just like she used to. I think that if I had ears made up (which is on my to do list of like 800 pages...) I would get more questions. I also dont show my antro art to other art majors because ive got plenty of regular art to to, lol (art midterms suck...)
> 
> Quick question, *why do 4chaners really hate furries* other than the fact that were different from them and people dont like things that are different?
> 
> -yevon the back from fall break-



Nobody cares about furries enough to hate them, they just troll you because you for the hilarious overreactions they get. Trolling has nothing to do with hatred, it's pure malevolence, what's so hard to understand about that  ?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 20, 2008)

Yevon said:


> Well some of my friends that I hang out with are Furries.  The non-furry ones really dont seem to mind so i was surprised when I came out as being a furry to them that one of em looked at me with the most extreame face of horror I have ever seen, lol.  Now she talks tome just like she used to.  I think that if I had ears made up (which is on my to do list of like 800 pages...) I would get more questions.  I also dont show my antro art to other art majors because ive got plenty of regular art to to, lol (art midterms suck...)
> 
> Quick question, why do 4chaners really hate furries other than the fact that were different from them and people dont like things that are different?
> 
> -yevon the back from fall break-



A technicality, it's the 7-channers who actually hate us or tend to actually feel hate. While some 4channers hate us most of them just find us easy to troll. We allow ourselves to be an easy lulcow by overreacting.


----------



## Rebahnic (Oct 20, 2008)

I remember seeing something to the effect of 30% of /b/ are furries.

Then again, 70% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Timer Rabbit (Oct 20, 2008)

So far no one asks anyone about that. Even me. And of course they don't know that i'm (kinda) a furry (thats because all of my stuff is covered with anime stuff. LOL). But I am not alone as one. I have another female who hangs out at the "Anime Club" area, either playing her games or try to continue her art.

If someone were asking me this, I will either say "Umm... I guess", "Yea... ()", or "What if I am?". I'm just afried that they will flame me or something.

P.S. I also go to *chan sometimes, but as the general typical anime fanboy/girl and looking though /cm/ or /c/. (D.Gray-Man, desu.) :B (Sometimes adult works, but there are none that i'm interested in...)


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 20, 2008)

Trust Me I'd Say Sure I'm Furry, Then I'd Await Thier Responses, But I'd Go Psychological On Them If They got Smart, Using Reverse Psychology On Them. Or I'd Use Some Good Explanation As To Why They Feel The Way They Do. Yeah I've Learned How To Be Creatively Defensive! It works 8 Outa Ten Times.


----------



## Takun (Oct 20, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> A technicality, it's the 7-channers who actually hate us or tend to actually feel hate. While some 4channers hate us most of them just find us easy to troll. We allow ourselves to be an easy lulcow by overreacting.




Who gives a fuck about 7chan though?  7chan doesn't even give a fuck about 7chan.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 21, 2008)

...What's 7 Chan?


----------



## Yevon (Oct 21, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Nobody cares about furries enough to hate them, they just troll you because you for the hilarious overreactions they get. Trolling has nothing to do with hatred, it's pure malevolence, what's so hard to understand about that  ?


 
The fact that people have to make fun of things they dont understand to make themselves feel better is what I dont understand.  Its not high school people!  There will always be sterotypes, that cant be avoided, but why do people have to automatically act on there precieved image of anyone?  Where is the unconditional love of every Human (or in this forms case, every Fur ) ?

Probably speaking to the choir here but does anyone else really feel like they are able to put aside sterotypes in order to actually talk to someone and appreciate them for being themself?

-Yevon the shoulda partied last night-


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 21, 2008)

Yevon said:


> The fact that people have to make fun of things they dont understand to make themselves feel better is what I dont understand. Its not high school people! There will always be sterotypes, that cant be avoided, but why do people have to automatically act on there precieved image of anyone? Where is the unconditional love of every Human (or in this forms case, every Fur ) ?
> 
> Probably speaking to the choir here but does anyone else really feel like they are able to put aside sterotypes in order to actually talk to someone and appreciate them for being themself?
> 
> -Yevon the shoulda partied last night-



I always wonder why furries feel misunderstood, there really isn't much to  understand. It's not that people don't understand you, they know the stereotypes  aren't true, but it doesn't make it any less fun to watch you freak out when  they get thrown in your faces.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

Best reaction the other day.
"You're a furry huh?"
"Ayup, sure am!"
"So do you fuck in costumes?"
"If I did, would you join me?"


----------



## ElectricJackal (Oct 21, 2008)

i was quizzed by my friends for about an hour about my cell phones wallpaper, in the end i just explaned what furry is and nobody gives a shit.


----------



## XoPp (Oct 21, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Nobody cares about furries enough to hate them, they just troll you because you for the hilarious overreactions they get. Trolling has nothing to do with hatred, it's pure malevolence, what's so hard to understand about that  ?


Actually some does hate 'us', you can clearly see it in some convos.
Maybe they are just some kids that thinks furry is bad because the other trolls trolling on us, and want to be cool or gain "internet-respect" by hating us too.



Whitenoise said:


> I always wonder why furries feel misunderstood, there really isn't much to understand. It's not that people don't understand you, they know the stereotypes aren't true, but it doesn't make it any less fun to watch you freak out when they get thrown in your faces.


They are misunderstood because most people think furry means a sexual fetish. And fetishes are something that atleast i do feel extremely awkward to talk about, and if someone thinks furry is one...


edi
oh, i never heard the word 'furry' irl.


----------



## Hallward (Oct 21, 2008)

When I was at TAFE a month ago or so I was just drawing some random anthro dude and talking to my mates about whatever at whch point we somehow got onto tails and furs in general. One of my mates was freaked out a bit buy the whole thing so I naturally denied any connection beyond liking to draw anthro characters, although another mate was very insightful into the community which took me by surprise. Since then about 20% of my conversations with my group in particular one mate who since then has pretty much become a fur (he's trying to create a fursona) and they all know I am fur now we all get a kick and a bit of a laugh out of it so all is good.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 21, 2008)

No-one knows what a "furry" is really. My friend that I told sorta had a little bit of an idea, but not really. I had to explain. And I don't draw anthros or anything (due to the fact that I can't. If I could, I would), so no awkward conforsations there.


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 21, 2008)

I knew the president of the anime club, Robert, at my college as a big friend way before I even got involved with the club, and when I did get involved, I told them all right away I was a furry, and was upfront about it, because it's not like I want it to be a dark secret or anything. They were pretty cool, mostly because Robert was pretty openly gay, but last week when the Robert and three executives of the club and the advisor went to the provost to try and get permission for an event promoting the club, they told him they wanted to cosplay. He said, and I quote Robert, who told me this, "'Oh, _god_, not those people who dress in _animal suits_, right?'" Robert and everyone else just looked at each other, taking in a minute to appreciate the epic irony of his statement, and then they all cracked up.
When they told me this, I LOL'd. Hard.


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 22, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Trust Me I'd Say Sure I'm Furry, Then I'd Await Thier Responses, But I'd Go Psychological On Them If They got Smart, Using Reverse Psychology On Them. Or I'd Use Some Good Explanation As To Why They Feel The Way They Do. Yeah I've Learned How To Be Creatively Defensive! It works 8 Outa Ten Times.



Must you use capital letters on every word?


.... Anyway.  Being a furry is not a big deal.  I don't know why people insist on making it one.  If someone said "you're not a Faberge egg collector, are you?" would you make a big deal out of it?  Yes, I'm a furry, yes, this is something I do with part of my life and part of my time.  If you don't like it, well, good for you I guess.  If you hate it enough to stop hanging out with me, then, well thanks, I guess, for sparing me the time it would have taken to figure out how shallow you are.  Meh.  

Hi, my name is cass, and I'm a fur, I guess.  Like it matters.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 22, 2008)

XoPp said:


> Actually some does hate 'us', you can clearly see it in some convos.
> Maybe they are just some kids that thinks furry is bad because the other trolls trolling on us, and want to be cool or gain "internet-respect" by hating us too.
> 
> 
> ...



English isn't your first language is it, if not I'll do my best to explain my point more clearly.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 22, 2008)

Mmm.. yeah, I've had that happen to me, but I never really mind. I just tell people "yes, yes I am." But I never really tried to hide it I guess? Lol. I wear my con t-shirts around, and even wear tails and such just out and about for no better reason than the fact that I want to. Most people think it's neat or interesting, what I do, lol. I've never really been bashed for it though. '  I guess I feel that.. if you act like it's something wrong, or something you need to hide, then people will assume you are doing something you are ashamed of.

I'm not ashamed of being a furry, of drawing furry art, or of wearing my fursuit... I don't feel like I'm doing anything wrong, or bad, so I don't have to lie or defend myself to people who ask. The way I see it is, if a person doesn't accept me for who I am then they aren't worth my time. I don't mean that my friends and I have to have all the same hobbies, likes and disslikes, ect, I simply mean that I want to be respected for what I like and enjoy, and I respect their hobbies and such too.


----------



## XoPp (Oct 22, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> English isn't your first language is it, if not I'll do my best to explain my point more clearly.


yeah english is not my first language  also im really tired.
but thats my problem, you dont have to bother explaining it again.


----------



## Hunter Fox (Oct 23, 2008)

Had that happen at work.  One of the guys I work with know that I like to sketch and asked me what it was that I like to draw.  Not wanting to be rude I showed him.  He then asked the dreaded question.  I was like yeah I am, then waited for the laughter.  Instead he like "cool so am I."  So luckily the conversation ended on a positive note.


----------



## malis (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> What is the appropriate response to "yiff in hell" that will make you sound fucking awesome?



Idk, "You will be my first raep victim"?


----------



## Xeans (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> What is the appropriate response to "yiff in hell" that will make you sound fucking awesome?


 
My response is usually "I'm planning on it" Followed by the announcement "Anyone going to Hell-con? I'm selling spaces in my room"


----------



## Xeans (Oct 23, 2008)

Eh, I've never been asked, I ended up telling my friends after a while, these days we just make passing jokes.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 24, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Best reaction the other day.
> "You're a furry huh?"
> "Ayup, sure am!"
> "So do you fuck in costumes?"
> "If I did, would you join me?"



...Nice, sounds like something I'd say XD.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't remember how this came up, but somehow a discussion in Civics class lead to my teacher saying "People aren't furry. Unless they wear a costume..." then saying "There are some real perverts out there..." under his breath. Which is unfortunate because I thought he was neat since he was a fan of Animaniacs and Calvin & Hobbes. I wanted to tell him that his view of furries wasn't accurate, but decided it was better to stay quiet about it. It's bad enough that my dad thinks I want to have sex in a fursuit, I can't have my teacher thinking that. 9_9


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 24, 2008)

Honestly, I'd probably say no. I don't know, though. Not too many /b/tards or oldfags in our school.


----------



## Beeboi (Oct 25, 2008)

Interestingly, I sketch furries for my friends and people I like all the time, but never once have I been asked if I'm a fur.  I sometimes just want to tell someone, tho...


----------



## Blondi (Oct 25, 2008)

I have never been asked that. Maybe cause croatian population doesnt even know what a furry is. But dont worry, in a few decades it will come... XD


----------



## FoothePanda (Oct 25, 2008)

That happens to me daily at school. One of my "Anti-fur" friends watches Foamy the Squirrel, but won't admit that he likes furrys.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 25, 2008)

*Smiles* No one has ever asked me if I liked furrys before, though I've asked one very special individual, back when I was coming out to him. It was amusing, because I didn't wanna just come out and ask him "Do you like furries?" So I kinda was a bit more detailed about it, trying to sound like I'd only heard of the topic: "Do you like animals? I mean, not something zoophilia or anything, but... you know what I mean?" Fortunately he did, hahaha.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 25, 2008)

It fortunately hasn't happened to me yet, but I'm old enough where I don't really give two shits what people think of the stuff I like in my private time. I'm not out to please anybody with the things I'm into.

"You're not one of those 'furries,' are you?"

"Why yes I am, and I'm proud to be called one. If there's a problem here then I'm sure it's yours, because I don't have to justify myself to anyone. Being a furry doesn't hurt you any more than being gay hurts the church."

I'd probably have to write that one down if I wanted to remember all of it.


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 25, 2008)

I was also not ever asked it I`m a furry, but I draw all the time animals or anthros. Hmm some people do know what furry is, but there also don`t asked me, if I`m too, but anyone there know it now, and have no problem with it.
Hmm there was some girl at my school, maybe she was a furry, but I don`t asked here. Uh it was only she telled, that`s it maybe ok to yiff with an anthro-dog. ^^ (She don`t used the word anthro, she said human-shaped dog or so) Hmm, but I was too shy to ask her, anyway i couldn`t do that, because she don`t telled it to me, she have tell it to a friend.
Hope, that when there are some furries in my school/work, there will ask me. ^^ But it seems, there are not really people with my interest, not even anime fans. T_T


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Dude... the word "Furry" means nothing in my neighborhood. I've pretty much been a furry since Elementary school, and the only one like that, so people just say it's one of my weird things. They don't care if it has a name. It's just one of the odd things I do. I'm not very "Furry Pride" about it either. I just do it. I am what I am, and I'm honest in it. People accept and respect that, and I enjoy it that way.


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 25, 2008)

Hm people seems not to have any problem that I`m a furry, most like my art and want also that I draw them something. Some also asked if I can drawe them as anthro.  Yeah some also know that I draw yiffy art, but it seems not be much a problem. ^^ Some Non-furs also like this art. ^^


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

That makes sense. When you are good with art, you are good with art, regardless of the subject matter. And to add.... I think being furry has nothing to do with your appreciation or enjoyment of seeing sex. Personally, though I am a furry, I have moral qualms with yiff, since it is just porn. I don't like exposing myself to sex that is only for entertainment, since sex is something that is sacred and meaningful to me. But yeah... I'd expect quality art has fans everywhere regardless of lifestyle choices such as being a Furry.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 25, 2008)

so i thought no one i know really knows what furry is, but i was wrong.

it turns out my brother knows the term, i guess.

on the website lackadaisycats.com [very cool webcomic, all about anthropomorphic cats in case you don't know] one fo the news articles was that the artist was going to be a special guest at Furry Connection North and he was saying something to me about how crazy/ridiculous that is and my sister then asked what "furry" meant.

before i could respond, my brother was like, "oh, it's people who really like animals, and it's like weird half-animal/half-human things... and they kind of sexualize everything... it's really weird."

so then i thought to myself, oh, hmm, maybe it'll be weird if i tell him i'm a furry. also, i don't really know what he thinks about the whole thing, because he's definitely a really big fan of anthropomorphic animals... when we had that convo we had jsut bought stuff to make a fox tail for him... so yeah. i dunno. he's crazy.

i think maybe he's mentally separated the idea of "half-animal/half-human things" and anthropomorphic animals. it's weird.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 25, 2008)

not to long ago i was asked if i was a furrie by a close friend..turn out she is somewhat of a furrie to so all is good lol :] happy days


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Most of my friends know what it is and don't mind it or don't really care


----------



## skippy (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL this happened to me, I posted some of my furry stuff on facebook then this guy at school comes up to me and yells "YIFF IS HELL, you homo" so all i did was just ignored him.  Something funny happened one time when i was in the choir room, I showed my friend my sketch book(which is filled with furry) then another guy comes up and starts looking at it and says "WHOA Personification" and i started laughing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually remember one of my closest friends in high school did ask me if I was a furry but I just started learning about it myself and heard all the negatives about it and so I just told him I didn't know what he was talking about. I should of known he was one because we both played with only Star Fox when we played SSBM


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 27, 2008)

FoothePanda said:


> That happens to me daily at school. One of my "Anti-fur" friends watches Foamy the Squirrel, but won't admit that he likes furrys.



What does Foamy the Squirrel have to do with the furry fandom?


----------



## Mahzes (Oct 27, 2008)

Nobody I know IRL even knows what a furry is. =X


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got contacted by one of my friends in my animation class, asking if I was a furry. He said he considers himself a furry. I had to honestly answer that I really just enjoy the art and that I'm wouldn't consider myself deep in the furry fandom


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't worry I've had that question and response said to me many times. I just think that if they can't accept me just because I'm a furry, well then they're not worth it!


----------



## BlackRat (Nov 1, 2008)

Happened a second time to me yesterday, a friend was over because he wanted to try out Fable 2, and he caught a glimpse of my desktop background. He remarked (word for word, I wrote it down ) "Um, why are you a furry [Sarcasm]? Don't tell me you LIKE that stuff!" 
Knowing that he frequents 4chan and /b/, I just let him assume I wasn't instead of correcting him. Taking the whole 'explaining myself' route could only have had bad effects anyway.
It's strange hearing friends IRL using the term "furry"


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 1, 2008)

ive only got one friend IRL who considers himself to be a furry, he didn't ask me, but i told him that i was one. ive never had anyone ask me that, but i don't really know how i'd react tbh ^^; i would just say no, though it depends who it is


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, no one really asks me anything...v_v

So it is adventageous, really.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 1, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> .... Anyway.  Being a furry is not a big deal.  I don't know why people insist on making it one.  If someone said "you're not a Faberge egg collector, are you?" would you make a big deal out of it?



(not specifically aimed at you, more of a general statement)

It would probably be a closer analogy if you left out the word _collector_. But then again, most folks associate "Fabrege" with jewel encrusted egg-like somethingoranothers and understand that some people collect them. Most hobbies/pastimes are like that--there is at least a suffix or second word that indicates an object of interest or a distinct activity being pursued.

But to the uninitiated, "I'm a _furry_" has no such reference point. At very least, it sounds like you have a _very weird_ self-image. "Furry _fan_" or"Furry _artist_" OTOH, at least infers that there is a tangible something that is an object of interest in your life.

While "I'm a furry" might be an accurate self-label for a furry _lifestyler_, it's probably not a good idea to introduce someone knowing nothing about this fandom to that aspect _first_, at least if you're _not_ trying to risk having them think you're off your meds.

---PCJ


----------



## Frostwulfe (Nov 5, 2008)

This hasn't happened to me yet, however there is a large group of girls that call me a werewolf from some book that they're reading or whatever.

I speculate that throughout my high school years i'll be asked once, but that moment hasn't come yet. :/


----------



## BlackRat (Nov 6, 2008)

Frostwulfe said:


> ... a large group of girls that call me a werewolf from some book that they're reading or whatever.



My GF and her group of friends have nicknamed me 'Werewolf' for some reason XD.
Still not sure how that started, but I have a silent laugh when I hear it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

if i was one i would say the truth. i think its very important to be proud of yourself! when you hide it you are ashamed. thats not good.
however, making a big fuzz about it would be a bad idea as well^^
if someone asked me a similar question i would be like "yup." and keep doing my stuff


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2008)

No.
And if it happened, I would say "no."


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 6, 2008)

I already told some of my closest friends about my furryness.

They were actually pretty cool about this.

Plus many others like to already call me "Fox" because eveything that I have an account on has something in the Username relating to foxes.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 6, 2008)

lmfao a while ago my friend john yells "OMG WAFFLES IS A FURRY!!! THAT IS SO FREIKEN AWESOME!!"  in the middle of the my friends hangout area ..no one cared at all xD
... good times...


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 7, 2008)

I had someone at work say that when I left my computer unlocked and they went through my files and found a lot of my artwork. I said: " Yeah, but a better question would be: what are you doing going through my computer?"  Another one would be when I worked as an armed security guard. My co-workers saw me drawing some furry characters and soon thereafter called me their german shepherd because I could always sniff out people trying to break in.


----------



## Jax (Nov 7, 2008)

Never been directly asked, but a friend looked at my web site and asked "err, are you all right?" I said, "hell you've known me for nine years...how dare you think I was ever all right?" I did not take that as a negative Another co worker made some indignant remark about "we didn't come from apes!" I told her look at my avatar...Jax is no ape...just has fur...it did not help...I do not think she will be reading my book any time soon... Hey, my world is furry...not just one bit but as much of it as I can deal with. Every thing changes when you're furry...everything...not changing it...not denying it...


----------



## Smash-Kun (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, it hasn't happened as of yet, but that's because almost none of my friends know what a furry is. Though, it _has_ happened several times on teh interwebs.

In which case, I never lie. If anyone has a problem with what you believe, then they're not really your friend (or, worthy of your friendship, anyway).


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 8, 2008)

Smash-Kun said:


> If anyone has a problem with what you believe, then they're not really your friend (or, worthy of your friendship, anyway).


That's exactly how I think. 
I said something almost exactly like that on a forum a few days ago, and nobody seems to care.
A couple of people have actually become interested in it.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel that people don't have to accept everything I say or do, furry or otherwise.

I do expect that they are tolerant.

I don't agree with everything people say or do, but I try to hear them out and agree to disagree.

Sage Fox


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, technically all of us aren't furries. We're hypocrites. We're all pretending to be something we are really not. Please excuse the expression, that's just how I thought it out. Don't hit me.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

i would probably ask why they are asking... i don't wanna HAVE to kick some troll's ass


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 15, 2008)

Absolutely, I have nothing to hide.  Besides, quite a few of my friends know, and that doesn't label me as deviant, so I am, entirely, okay with it.


----------



## RailRunner (Nov 20, 2008)

Nobody, save my dad and sister (who don't give a damn about it) and cousin (who is a fur himself) knows.  However, the question has been posed in the past, to which I either reply with a denial, or skirt around the question.  Though, perhaps maybe closer to graduation that might change...suffice to say there's a large population of channers in my class.


----------



## conejo (Nov 21, 2008)

1 the only arts i draw in public are quad furs. soooo people see that but dont say a thing, its normal. 

2 on the web it happened on a artist forum where everyone was saying how cool it was to meet him. a few replied "oh a furry, wuts that. ohhhh"
i didnt deny it hah and eventually the artist replied and said "were you the green bunny!? furries are punk as f***!"
which made all the haters shut up! LULZ

3. once at SDCC (in suit) someone shouted "furries suck!" to which i just waved hi at them. but then awesome happened.... someone else shouted back "apparently they dont care"


----------



## Azerane (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never been asked.. but I don't think it's quite as well known here... though I could be wrong. One of my friends would not be surprised if I told her, she probably assumes I am one anyway because of all the animal art I draw.

My other friend... when I told her I was meeting up with people said "What people?" To which my response was, "Just.. people."  It'll probably come up eventually, not sure she knows what they are, but if it ever came up, she'd want me to explain it, I probably wouldn't be able to give a good answer and she would google it later


----------



## Thatch (Nov 21, 2008)

From all the people I know, maybe 3 would even know what a furry is. And they have no reason to ask.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Nov 21, 2008)

Never in RL but I once got accused of being a fury on a forum I used to go to because I was asking for movies with transfurmation in it. This was I really knew what furry was and the some guy told be to watch out or before I knew it I would be a fur. I denied any interest at time because i didn't know about it much. But what do you know about half a year latter i joined the fandom.

But if anyone ever askes me in RL I will porudly say yes, and if they got a problem with it then tough.


----------



## zevvy (Nov 21, 2008)

I would actually be kinda happy if one of my friends asked me that. I really want to tell them, but I just dont like to. If THEY bring it up, its a different story. 

But my answer would probably be "What would make you think that?"


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 21, 2008)

my friend asked me if i was.  I never really said that i was(I am kinda a closet furry with my friends and family, at least till after high school.) but i asked if he even knew what we were... he had a totally different perspective. you know where we are all gay kreeps... i explained it to him... i think he has the idea that i am. He has seen some of my art but he never really bothers talking about it...


----------



## Jojo (Nov 27, 2008)

I doodle furries ALL the time in school, but everyone where I live is too dumb to know what a furry even is..ahaha. I once explained to a whole class what furries are, and everyone seemed to like the idea.


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 27, 2008)

Honestly, I'm not sure many people I know do know what a furry is. But if I was asked, I'd say no. Point-blank. Yes, it would be a lie, but my internet stuff and real-life stuff do not mingle, and I intend to keep it that way. Maybe deep down I'm secretly ashamed of it, or maybe I just don't want to have to deal with the consequences of being open about it. Either way, I reach the same result. =\


----------



## PixiesKitty (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope, never, I get more troubles explaining what roleplay is than what is a furry...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't show, that I'm a furry. I keep it all online.


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 28, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> I actually remember one of my closest friends in high school did ask me if I was a furry but I just started learning about it myself and heard all the negatives about it and so I just told him I didn't know what he was talking about. I should of known he was one because we both played with only Star Fox when we played SSBM



I only play as Luigi in SSB, does that mean I'm an Italian plumber with an exceptionally hairy upper lip? :V

But anyway, only my closer friends and close family know I'm into that kind of stuff, but they know me well enough to just shrug it off as another weird hobby of mine (including robots, electronics, computers, sci-fi, etc.). Though when I first had to explain it to them it turns out all they knew of furries was from that CSI episode. :/
But even then, most of the time I'm better known for saying stuff like "STOP IT! STOP RUINING MY CHILDHOOD! GOD-DAMN FURRIES! DX"


----------



## bearetic (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm getting better at being a lot less shy and more open about who I am.

I'd love for someone to ask me about my furriness.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Nov 29, 2008)

I always test the waters and go "what's a furry? I just like this art it looks cool?...Is there like a group that draws it?" lol.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, in short.  More often than not it goes like this...

"Are you a furry?"

"Yeah."

"So, do you like...you know...have sex in animal costumes?"

"Nope."

"Oh, okay."

Then it's basically back to whatever we were doing or talking about when the question came up.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ya know. That phrase "you aren't a furry are you" is what got me into the fandom.

I was talking to my ex about how much I love animals (not that way) and I showed him some of my art and the first thing that came out of his mouth was "You aren't one of those FURRIES are you?" back then I had no clue about furries so I said no. Then after he left for work that night I got online and looked it up, and waddya know...I'm one of those FURRIES. Btw..me being furry is one of the reasons why him and I are ex's now.


----------



## leon101 (Feb 1, 2009)

Eh, for me. No one would even know, not in the slightest. What they would notice when walking in my home, would be that I am a video gamer and then some.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 1, 2009)

It depends on who is asking.

If it's someone who is openly anti-fur asking if I'm furry, I'll of course say no.

If it's a friend or someone who I think would be fine with it, I'll say yes.

I'm not going to throw myself under a bus for "FURRY PRIDE LOL" or anything like that. If someone who is against it is asking, why say yes?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2009)

Thankfully I've only had one conversation about furries IRL, and the question has never come up. But if someone DID ask me that IRL, I'd probably say no. I'm a wimp. ;_;


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Feb 1, 2009)

i have never been asked this but then again i just really got to know the whole furry thing last week


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea.
One day, i wore a shirt with on of my friends from an old school's fursona on it, and another one of my friends recognized it.
And i was in a group, so i was stuck in a group of kids (some were drunk or high) and had to explain (and show) what furries really were. Everybody lost interest kind of fast...

Oh well.


----------



## Hazza111 (Feb 1, 2009)

I would love a friends who was into furry as well, i don't think i would tell people at the moemnt if they asked, which is a shame.


----------



## Crumpet (Feb 2, 2009)

I've never really been a furry. I've tried...but I just...I dunno. I have a 'mascot' if you will. An impish satyr, but I'm more of a fan anyways.
I have tons of furry friends, and well, growing up in highschool, it was never a problem.
I've met some really nice people in the fandom.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 2, 2009)

No-one in my area has any clue what a furry is, so no.
Hell, I've explained about the various types of furries there are and ended with "And, well... Some seem to prefer drawing or acting out furry sex.", and he only replied with "Riiiiiight..." and nodded blankly.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> No-one in my area has any clue what a furry is, so no.
> Hell, I've explained about the various types of furries there are and ended with "And, well... Some seem to prefer drawing or acting out furry sex.", and he only replied with "Riiiiiight..." and nodded blankly.


Why would you tell anyone that


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 2, 2009)

Meh.

I just said it, I didn't think he would freak out (Which he didn't).


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 2, 2009)

eevachu said:


> *For the tl;dr inclined*, basically: Ever had an incident where someone's said something to the tune of: "You're not a furry are you?" And if not, how do you think you'd react if someone did?



Rick rolled? tl;dr? You dern whippersnappers with all yer modern intynet jargon, dagnabbit...

I've actually volunteered being a furry once or twice. Best time was when I bumped into some goth/lolita gals in front of a museum. They were surprised I recognized their thang but when I mentioned the 'f' word they did an 'ewww' number. Fortunately I had my con sketchbook with me & showed them a bunch of really cool fur art various folks had done therein. (Fortunately it was my PG book  ) 

They were impressed at what they saw, had no idea 'furry' also meant anthro artwork. They went on their way with a little more realistic idea what we're about.

Long story short: people will think those stereotypes tell the whole story about furry unless we set them straight - say it loud, you're furry and proud!


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Frostwulfe said:


> This hasn't happened to me yet, however there is a large group of girls that call me a werewolf from some book that they're reading or whatever.
> 
> I speculate that throughout my high school years i'll be asked once, but that moment hasn't come yet. :/





BlackRat said:


> My GF and her group of friends have nicknamed me 'Werewolf' for some reason XD.
> Still not sure how that started, but I have a silent laugh when I hear it.



lol, this girl that sits in front of me in Lit. calls me werewolf.
I was like, "huh? why are you calling me that?" I was thinking that I let it slip that I was furry.
"You need to shave."
 Then I was like, "So? I don't feel like it."
Been calling me that ever since.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> lol, this girl that sits in front of me in Lit. calls me werewolf.
> I was like, "huh? why are you calling me that?" I was thinking that I let it slip that I was furry.
> "You need to shave."
> Then I was like, "So? I don't feel like it."
> Been calling me that ever since.


 

growl everyonce in a while when she says that.  see if she growls back


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd respond to that question with another question: "What's a furry?"

Everyone has their own definition, so just go with the definition they give you. And how they say it will give you a clue as to whether you should say yes or no.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2009)

Zero_Point said:


> I only play as Luigi in SSB, does that mean I'm an Italian plumber with an exceptionally hairy upper lip? :V


 
I get what you mean but I guess they were suspecious, also why did my friend ask me if I knew what a furry was? Other than that I don't give out any indications I was a furry -.-

In anycase that was in highschool, now that I'm in college I just found out my best friend there is one by accedent lol but I'm not sure if he knows I'm one but there is a chance :-/


----------



## J-wolf (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, in a way this happened to me.
My friend and I basiclly got onto the topic of "if you tell me a good secret i'll tell you one" From there I gave him hints until he guessed "You're not into anthro are you?" since he guessed right and he was a good friend I simply replied "Yes" After I answered, he pulled out his Zune and showed me his collection of over 2GB of furry related pics.

I now have trust in him that I share with no one else.


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd been kinda testing the waters, seeing how my friends would react if I said that I'm furry...Turns out not a single person I know has any idea what a furry is...*sigh*
Oh well.  but I'm proud of what I am, so I'm not going to lie or duck the question


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

at work the other day, now mind you I am a grey fur and own my own company, I dropped something and one of the people who hired my company say your a bit clumbsy today.  I answered.....Yea these paws are kinda weak as I have a cold

She said, Paws?  are you a furry......

I said yep.  been one for a long time.....to which she shocked the hell out of me.  (she comes accross as the I am an administrator your just a carpenter/business owner, my breeding is much superior than yours BS)
she said....sweet  which forums are you one...maybe we know each other!  (long conversation ensued)


----------



## Naynay (Mar 7, 2009)

I honestly have no shame when it comes to telling people I'm a furry and I've got multiple reactions from it. 

There was a time where my ex-boyfriend's best friend ((once you hear this you'll know one of the reasons why I dumped him)) was really bashing Furries with no remorse, I normally ignore it but the room had at least three furries in it one of which won't talk about it with anyone but me cause he is afraid of what people think were there and getting upset. I spoke up saying you know there are furries here and we don't really appreciate you saying thoses things. And he was like um yeah I know you're furries and I don't really care you guys are freaks. So instead of putting up with it we left and my ex said that his friend had a right to his opinion and I shouldn't have said anything. ((which yes opinion is one thing but he was calling us freaks to our face and saying we couldn't go near his pets cause he didn't want us to screw them))

Then another interesting experience was at work. I'm not even sure how it came up at work , but a co-worker said she was afraid of people in mascot costumes if she didn't know who they were and we got to mentioning furries and I was like I'm a furry and she is like: "OMG wait you telling me you get in a animal costume and screw people?!" . The nice thing about her though is at lunch she let me explain to her what furries really were and now she is mad at things like CSI for making it seem like every furry is into screwing plushies and animals.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, but only otherwise: I asked it. There is this girl I really like, and she seems to use a lot fur speaking like pouncing, purring and :3 smiles. 


Me: "Are you a fur by any chance?"

She: "No, not fur."

She: "Just a long purrrrrr."


I still don't know if she's a fur or not, but maybe she isn't. Oh well, I don't care about that. ^^


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Naynay said:


> I honestly have no shame when it comes to telling people I'm a furry and I've got multiple reactions from it.
> 
> There was a time where my ex-boyfriend's best friend ((once you hear this you'll know one of the reasons why I dumped him)) was really bashing Furries with no remorse, I normally ignore it but the room had at least three furries in it one of which won't talk about it with anyone but me cause he is afraid of what people think were there and getting upset. I spoke up saying you know there are furries here and we don't really appreciate you saying thoses things. And he was like um yeah I know you're furries and I don't really care you guys are freaks. So instead of putting up with it we left and my ex said that his friend had a right to his opinion and I shouldn't have said anything. ((*which yes opinion is one thing but he was calling us freaks to our face and saying we couldn't go near his pets cause he didn't want us to screw them*))
> 
> Then another interesting experience was at work. I'm not even sure how it came up at work , but a co-worker said she was afraid of people in mascot costumes if she didn't know who they were and we got to mentioning furries and I was like I'm a furry and she is like: "OMG wait you telling me you get in a animal costume and screw people?!" . The nice thing about her though is at lunch she let me explain to her what furries really were and now she is mad at things like CSI for making it seem like every furry is into screwing plushies and animals.



I lol'd, this is a reasonable precaution IMO, I certainly wouldn't let furries near any of my pets :V . Also why are you people still butthurt about that CSI episode? It was unfathomably generous, an honest depiction of the fandom would have made you look much worse :V .


----------



## Rhythm (Mar 7, 2009)

Couple times, once with a group of people ive been hanging with for years, though I may very well leave that place soon. Anyway, it's chock full of chan retards who believe anything that gets spouted out of those cesspools. So I get asked, and I'm not afraid to admit it, and all of a sudden there's some uproar and I get tossed this "Why god hates furries" document which of course I'm not going to bother reading, along with the common insults and ignorant statements. What was neat though is that all of a sudden I start getting PMs from people in the group who never said anything, revealing that they were furs themselves.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've got this comment a couple times at school.
Just from wearing my collar.
One person was just like "That's so dumb?? What is even the point of it"
a couple people were just cool with it, didn't really care
but two people are furries themselves


----------



## Russ (Mar 7, 2009)

I was sitting in a classroom with a friend of mine who is a psychology major as we were chatting and waiting for her Human Sexuality class to start. At some point she mentions she has a paper to do about human and animal sexuality and I jokingly say that she should focus her paper on furries to which she says something along the lines of "Yea and I could use you as a case study".

At that point this girl sitting nearby just turns to me and says "Hey, you're a furry?" in this curious way. I uncomfortably do a half-nod. My friend says "He is" with enthusiam and I am saved from more awkward conversation when the lecturer enters the class, giving me an excuse to leave.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 7, 2009)

nobody in my schools know what a furry even is so i don't have to worry about it. But a lot of them get freaked out with the pictures i put up on myspace in my profile so im sure they wouldn't appreciate it to much


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Mar 7, 2009)

I have never been asked if I were a furry or not... Though, I feel like is I tell one of my friends, they will start the immature, "lol, gtfo!" and "Yiff in hell, furfag!" stuff... 

If someone _does_ ask me if I am a furry, though, I won't deny it.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

I once was in this situation.

I laughed, then said no.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't imagine that was comfortable. I tend not to care if anyone judges, usually in my experiance anything goes if you show you're not self concious about it. If you are self concious about it then others will use it to annoy you.


----------



## Russ (Mar 7, 2009)

raynes94 said:


> I have never been asked if I were a furry or not... Though, I feel like is I tell one of my friends, they will start the immature, "lol, gtfo!" and "Yiff in hell, furfag!" stuff...


 
I've never actually told my friends. They just sort of realised that I am in the furry territory and I didn't deny it. I'm not really open about it though so my furriness became a running gag I guess. Occasionally theyll make a comment or two and I'll deliberately play on the furry stereotype or Bawww at them for fursecuting me in a tongue-in-cheek way. Doubt they like the whole idea of furries in general though except maybe the psych major friend I mentioned. She even convinced me to go to a convention and if she hadn't gotten sick, I would have


----------



## jazzcat (Mar 7, 2009)

the only reason that I don't tell anyone is simple because of the misconstrood understanding of what a furry is. My parents found out and I had an hour long conversation with my dad in which he questioned everything that he has ever known about me. I told him exactly why I like anthro art and I assured him that it was absolutly nothing sexual, but he wouldn't let his predeterminded mindset on the whole thing go away even with simple logic on the table. 

The only people who can ask you what a furry is are /b/tards or furries because they are the only ones who know anything about them. Most people wouldn't seek an answer if they didn't even know the question. It is just a gamble on wether you say yes or no or any sort of combination/variation of the two in order to manipulate the situation to work in your favor.


----------



## J-wolf (Mar 8, 2009)

Just today I told one of my best friends that I was a furry and he basicly told me that me saying that had no positive or negative effects on our friendship, so I intend to continue gradually telling other friends about my "furryness."

Signed,
A much more open J-wolf!


----------



## Darlem (Mar 8, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> Just today I told one of my best friends that I was a furry and he basicly told me that me saying that had no positive or negative effects on our friendship, so I intend to continue gradually telling other friends about my "furryness."
> 
> Signed,
> A much more open J-wolf!


 I recently did this myself. All of my friends were the same way. My wife was a little less understanding however. Its ok in the end if you surround yourself with open and understanding people you're bound to be accepted no matter who you are.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 14, 2010)

I admitted on to my ex when he saw me watching a furry skit video on Youtube that he saw on me watching.Another I told was a guy I knew sorta it was cool until he mentioned 4chan and I said "no..kinda I've always wanted to visit a furry convention" he asked if I dress in a fursuit and hump people.I said no I wish I explained not all furs are like that..I still want the fursuit though.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

I get furries who ask me that question and get pissed off when I say "yes"


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

kitsunefighter said:


> I admitted on to my ex when he saw me watching a furry skit video on Youtube that he saw on me watching.Another I told was a guy I knew sorta it was cool until he mentioned 4chan and I said "no..kinda I've always wanted to visit a furry convention" he asked if I dress in a fursuit and hump people.I said no I wish I explained not all furs are like that..I still want the fursuit though.



NECROMANCY!!!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol. I would of just said "I like drawing shit" 

Good job OP. You did the wrong thing, (Draw in front of them) and gave a lame assed reply.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 14, 2010)

'bout a week ago a kid asked me in class if "it was true."

When prompted to be more specific, he wrote out on his computer screen "Furry." (Apparently this is such a dark secret that it cannot be said aloud 9.9)  

I nodded and he immediately went "EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW" 

It was sorta funny.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 14, 2010)

murr necro

I wish I knew that someone around here could recognize furriness, or tell me to yiff in hell. Maybe they will if I get more furry paraphernalia as I intend to.


----------



## Melo (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> murr necro
> 
> I wish I knew that someone around here could recognize furriness, or tell me to yiff in hell. Maybe they will if I get more furry paraphernalia as I intend to.



Wear those ears in public and you'll be on the road to success.


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

The rage builds inside me!


----------



## Melo (Apr 14, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> The rage builds inside me!



Have you come out of the closet as a furry yet?


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Have you come out of the closet as a furry yet?



*headdesk*
this thread makes me want to impale babies. Damn necros.


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *headdesk*
> this thread makes me want to impale babies. Damn necros.



^ This... Ok maybe that is far.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2010)

Epic necro, it says I posted here.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 14, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Wear those ears in public and you'll be on the road to success.



Oh hey, there you are. XD

Yes, that would definitely get me noticed. Unfortunately, I want to be noticed only by other furries. :3


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 14, 2010)

If someone asked me that .. no wait, noone who knows me would ask it that way .. I'm too 'weird' for that
They would say something like: "Oh, you're a furry. Well that explains everything"

And I think there is another furry in my school because that guy showed me a furry picture in the internet.
But that guy is bisexual so I didn't tell him <_< He would rape me


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

ONE of my friends asked, and I said yes.

Turned out he was a furry too :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2010)

No one that I know IRL knows what the fuck a furry is.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> No one that I know IRL knows what the fuck a furry is.



Does nobody you know IRL have internet, then?


----------



## Kaien (Apr 14, 2010)

this just happened to me today in quite possibly the worst kind of way.  Talk about when worlds collide.


----------



## Mari (Apr 14, 2010)

I have never understood the idea of "furry" as a type of "orientation"... and people who view it that way deserve the crap they get. 


I've asked once or twice... and I'll jokingly admit that I'm a self-hating furry. 

More of an "anthro artist" though... not into suiting or much else. 
I just like anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Does nobody you know IRL have internet, then?


Yes, but they don't exactly get around too much on the interbutts.
I'm surprised half of them know what "lol" means.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

eevachu said:


> Dunno if there's a thread similar to this, but I had an interesting thing happen to me at school the other day:
> 
> I was in art council laying out the basic plans to build a giant water bottle made of recycled water bottles (because my school is just awesome like that), and one of my friend's friends and got talking about the internet.  Some jokes about spinning leeks and weeabos later, my teacher interupts our merry water bottle making to inform us that she drew a giant picture frame a very blank centre and she's going to hang it up in the cafetria so the whole school can write all over it.  Then she gave us some markers and told us to graffiti the hell out of, so when we put it up, people would be able to figure out what it was for.
> 
> ...




I don't give two shits what others think. I live my life how I want to live it.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 14, 2010)

oh holy crap, was this necro`d?


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 14, 2010)

a friend found out when he saw some pictures on my laptop, but didnt ask, he just stated "so you're a furry, cool."


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't give two shits what others think. I live my life how I want to live it.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 14, 2010)

Close friends know I'm a furry, they don't care though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

kitsunefighter said:


> I admitted on to my ex when he saw me watching a furry skit video on Youtube that he saw on me watching.Another I told was a guy I knew sorta it was cool until he mentioned 4chan and I said "no..kinda I've always wanted to visit a furry convention" he asked if I dress in a fursuit and hump people.I said no I wish I explained not all furs are like that..I still want the fursuit though.



Necroing old threads, especially one's from last year is not a good start to your forum life.



FuyumiAya said:


> oh holy crap, was this necro`d?



No wonder I felt like I was having a bad case of De Ja Vu on here today.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 14, 2010)

Why do people get mad about necro'd threads when the nufox that necro'd it actually found another existing thread before making a new one?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Why do people get mad about necro'd threads when the nufox that necro'd it actually found another existing thread before making a new one?



This thread is from last year, why Necro something this old? Making new threads when there is one lurking already that is a few weeks or a month or two old is silly but when it is as old as this one it is time for a new thread.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is from last year, why Necro something this old? Making new threads when there is one lurking already that is a few weeks or a month or two old is silly but when it is as old as this one it is time for a new thread.


OIC.

edit:
And I just realized that this is another "comming out" thread anyway.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh nice OP.

I would have given anything to see the looks on your friends faces.
If your friends are responsable and mature enough to accept you for who you are, then they will disregard it and your whole "coming out" (lulz), incident will be completely forgotten.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 14, 2010)

All my freinds see my furry drawings.
It's 80% of what I draw.

Here in the UK, the furry fandom is'nt very well known. I'll explain "Oh, I'm just a member of a group of people called furries. We all draw stuff like this." They'll then ask "Why are they all topless?" and I'll say "Because dogs don't wear clothes."

As for my #chan loving ROBLOX trolling freinds, they call me 'furfag' as if it's my name and say "Good boy!" if I do something good :3

Teachers? They just say "You're very good at drawing these animals!" because I always have my drawing pad out while they're explaining the work/showing a video. I have a statement which requires me to have a doodle pad, so that counts.
Even if it is A4 size :3c

My Mum is a bit sick of me drawing the 'same' thing over and over again, and my prat of a Dad simply remarks "Can't you draw something else?" :|
I hate my Dad.

My other reletives show no interest. Although my Aunty Clare likes it :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

This happened at my school about a month ago:
Two girls im friends with in my class were saying they knew something "weird" about me to one of my other friends. I overheard and asked them what. The one responded,"We know what your sexually attracted too." 0_0 i was like WTF? I thought they had found out about one of my fetishes..... so i asked "what?" They said i was attracted to furries. -_- ....im not. i just draw in my notebook every once in a while.... kinda awkward....


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 14, 2010)

about a week ago I faned the page for fur affinity on Facebook, and my "friend" noticed my activity and commented on it saying "what the fuck". I later chatted to him about it and he said he use to troll the site (i got pissed) and that he does not do it anymore. Then i get call from my friend who knew i am a furry, and said she just got a txt from him saying i am furry. Very random, and apparently he told others as well. As of yet no one has come up too me, and everyone seems normal. So whatever, shame on him.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Wait, who is furry?

That internet subculture is sick as hell.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait, who is furry?
> 
> That internet subculture is sick as hell.



I know right?

They're a bunch of sick dogfuckers who are really screwed up in the head...

Yiff in hell furfags


----------



## J-wolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Only really awkward time was at cross country camp last summer. We were running as a team and I'm not sure how it came up, but some of the guys were saying something about how wierd furries and I might possibly have growled quietly, or maybe somebody had seen me howling at night (I can't actually howl for shit so it's silent), but they were like "hey [my name] you're a furry aren't you" very matter of factly. I blushed and mumbled "well yeah I guess" and took off at a sprint (we had already gone like 7 miles... on rocky trails) nobody followed me and I got the silence I wanted. I have gone through some "torment" from the team already due to my bring a box full of manga to school, which is now called anime porn, even though it was Rurouni Kenshin. Only my good friend on the team seems to remember and he doesn't care (he also accepts the fact that I'm not totally straight (I got high on adrenaline and grabbed his ass) so he's a good friend)


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

J-wolf said:


> Only really awkward time was at cross country camp last summer. We were running as a team and I'm not sure how it came up, but some of the guys were saying something about how wierd furries and I might possibly have growled quietly, or maybe somebody had seen me howling at night (I can't actually howl for shit so it's silent), but they were like "hey [my name] you're a furry aren't you" very matter of factly. I blushed and mumbled "well yeah I guess" and took off at a sprint (we had already gone like 7 miles... on rocky trails) nobody followed me and I got the silence I wanted. I have gone through some "torment" from the team already due to my bring a box full of manga to school, which is now called anime porn, even though it was Rurouni Kenshin. Only my good friend on the team seems to remember and he doesn't care (he also accepts the fact that I'm not totally straight (I got high on adrenaline and grabbed his ass) so he's a good friend)



Somebody admitting to being a furry and running off into the wilderness? That wouldn't be something I would soon forget if I were on that team...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

J-wolf said:


> Only really awkward time was at cross country camp last summer. We were running as a team and I'm not sure how it came up, but some of the guys were saying something about how wierd furries and I might possibly have growled quietly, or maybe somebody had seen me howling at night (I can't actually howl for shit so it's silent), but they were like "hey [my name] you're a furry aren't you" very matter of factly. I blushed and mumbled "well yeah I guess" and took off at a sprint (we had already gone like 7 miles... on rocky trails) nobody followed me and I got the silence I wanted. I have gone through some "torment" from the team already due to my bring a box full of manga to school, which is now called anime porn, even though it was Rurouni Kenshin. Only my good friend on the team seems to remember and he doesn't care (he also accepts the fact that I'm not totally straight (I got high on adrenaline and grabbed his ass) so he's a good friend)



What the hell is this.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is this.


 a long bawww


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sorry but if you "growl" or "howl at the moon at night" and then sprint away into the wilderness like a freak when someone goes 'hey, are you a furry?" then you deserve all the hate you get.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This happened at my school about a month ago:
> Two girls im friends with in my class were saying they knew something "weird" about me to one of my other friends. I overheard and asked them what. The one responded,"We know what your sexually attracted too." 0_0 i was like WTF? I thought they had found out about one of my fetishes..... so i asked "what?" They said i was attracted to furries. -_- ....im not. i just draw in my notebook every once in a while.... kinda awkward....



If that happens to me there will be alot of yelling.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Meadow said:


> If that happens to me there will be alot of yelling.


 i cant really yell :/  its just not me.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy dicktits this is ancient.


----------

